# how long should i lie down after sex?



## elixir

hi all. ok sorry if this is a little gross but i seriously need help.after me n the hubby have sex i try to lie down for half an hour, with apillow propped up underneath. but even then the come drips out, is that normal? and then after half hour when i get up, its really messy. i always have to pee after the half hour wait and im scared i probably end up losing all the sperms. is the drpping normal?. how long should i lie down?helpppppppppp


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I see i'm not the only one who had this. I try to hurry up and find something to keep me up for a while and i also have to pee afterwards. I think you can stay like this for 1 hour. But do not take my word for it. I wanted to ask that same question. 

Good night


----------



## jojo-m

lol I used to wonder that, was glad to read on here that its normal (was wondering if my downstairs wasn't as neat and small as I'd thought lol).

I try stay still for 10 mins if its not bedtime, if it is bedtime I lust lie still till I need toilet. One night I sletp all night and funnily enough there was no dripping, but it took my lady garden all night to soak up all that mess xx


----------



## elixir

i know i am always scared that all the little guys are lost and hardly any would be there to do the thing!but if everbody drips then i guess i need to not worry unnecessarily


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

dh ad i lay in bed for anywhere up to half hour after, most of the time we just go straight to bed after.


----------



## laura6914

I am exactly the same. So glad this is normaly. 
I found a little trick though. Whilst bedding have the pillow under your bum to elevate it when he comes. That way you dont need to figgit about trying to get it under there whilst keeping it all in. And as your already elevated you have less dribble! The OH also loves it :wink:
xxx


----------



## carrieanne

jojo-m said:


> lol I used to wonder that, was glad to read on here that its normal (was wondering if my downstairs wasn't as neat and small as I'd thought lol).
> 
> I try stay still for 10 mins if its not bedtime, if it is bedtime I lust lie still till I need toilet. One night I sletp all night and funnily enough there was no dripping, but it took my lady garden all night to soak up all that mess xx

we used to go all night i used to pee bfore and that was it i used to stay put till morning wether i was busting or not i fell preggie 4 times in 10 months mc the first 3 but im 42 soon so it was prob my age but defo didnt have much probs concieveing im sure all you young ladies would have more sucsess but i am pleased to say im 10 weeks now so ladies dtd and stay put :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

I just had a mc, and me and my OH wern't trying, he would come in me and i would run off to the loo and dribble - tmi haha. But we got caught and i only missed one pill, so i dont think it matters if you lie down at all, you only lose a little bit, once those swimmers are in there, they're off!!
x


----------



## Carrie29

i was wondering this last night too.. but from reading this i guess it's normal, i was worrying that DH's wern't powerful enough and just dribbled out instead of shooting out he he..


----------



## Trying4ababy

I have been wondering the same thing. As soon as we'd get done by hubby would grab a pillow and put it under my hips. 
I'd lay there for about 20 minutes then the urge to go pee was unbearable and when I got up it felt like it was all leaking out.


----------



## emma'n'ollie

They reccomend you stay there for up to 20 minutes afterwards and any sperm that are going to make it should already be there where they should be.

I keep a loo roll beside the bed and stay lying down, clench my pelvic floors and quickly wipe.... im thinking the clenching keeps the sperm in, but the wiping gets rid of strays and drips :)

isnt this a wonderful topic hehe x


----------



## hopeful2010

i lie still for 10 mins with my feet up and knees bent so your bum is tilted into the bed.


----------



## elixir

thanks u all! honestly feel much better, i always thought i got a prob but guess not. but honestly its such a huge mess after the deed is done. and i ALWAYs gotta pee, dnt understand how ppl do it in the movies and then go straight to sleep and the next thing they know is morning!!hehe i could never do that, tried once, went rushing 2 the loo after one and a half hrs max!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies, just to say that not all of the fluid is sperm a lot of it is just lubricating fluid that helps transport them (sorry if I'm not explaining very well) so you aren't losing anywhere near as many swimmer's as you think. I was worrying about this too so did a bit of research on it. I try and stay laying down for 30 mins or so after BD but because I don't tell my DH when I'm ovulating I don't prop my bum up or anything. Incidentally I fell asleep the other day after we BD and when I woke up in the morning there was still a mess when I went to the loo. I think the good stuff get's going straight away and anything left is no good anyway.
Sending you all losts of :dust:


----------



## rubyloo

i read a very interesting article on this in the Times 2 about 3 weeks ago. there was a school of thought which suggested the best way to get pg was to have sex in the missionary position and to lie with legs up/bum under pillow for approx 20mins. current thinking says its got much more to do with timing. spermies swim at a massive rate and will have zipped up your cervix to happily wait for an egg in your falopian tubes! the rest is nothing to worry about - is usually lie for about 10mins simply because i've never been one to dash about after sex.....:haha:


----------

